# Big Bucks



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Some NICE bucks from my digital Camera. C'Mere Deer in Action!!


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

how do u use ur c mere deer


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks as if you have a lot to look forward too during the next couple of months. Best of luck!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Can't believe the body size,nice pics.


----------



## Josey Wales (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice horns...


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

god i wish bow season was in now lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice !!!

Do you have any other pictures of the left deer in the first pic? That guy has a bunch of stuff going on.

Good luck and post a nice daytime pic for us after you get one of those.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I went out tonight for a little scouting. Jumped a big 8 pointer up. Wish I could put a camera out but to many trespassers.


----------



## BassTrackerJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

real nice cant wait till season opener...been shooting my bow everyday!


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Saturday Morning..IM Ready to GO!!!


----------



## Josey Wales (Aug 23, 2007)

14 hours to go...


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

You mean 7 hours and 29 mins! lol


----------

